# Need some advice quick on exhaust fan.



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello!
The Amish are building my new workshop today. Originally was going to put a 16×16 exhaust fan at the rear of the shop. Now I am wondering if it should go where the dust collection will be. Thoughts? The shop is 24×32 with 10 foot walls. The original location is the furthest away from the dust collector. Is my excitement getting the best of me? The fan is rated for 1600 CFM. Something to clear the air, and my original location is opposite of my 10×8 garage door. I promise to post pictures! I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

So rough cal. you have 7680 cu/ft in your shop at 1600 CFM 4.8 minutes to clear the shop? In a dream world maybe
I have a D.C. system rated for 1350 CFM all hard piped with 4" Pvc and a roof mounted Filter in my 5760 cu/ft shop and there is still dust 
You want dust free, hire a "professional" to design/install then hope for the best (invest in good hearing protection also) You may also want to review current power supply, good dust control will usually use more power than most shop machines, and must run at the same time! Good luck, and have fun


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

As duct collectors let pass the smallest of the dust, I think I would put the exhaust near it.

Instead o a exhaust fan (I do have one for fumes) I run an ambient air filter as my shop in full HVAC. It helps a lot, but I am not sure there is such a thing as dust free unless maybe on your back porch in Wyoming. I heard the wind quit blowing there once and a guys barn fell over.


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks guys! I do know there still will be dust. It can't hurt to have the fan though. I Think I will locate it closer to dust collection. It's lunchtime and they have trusses in place and windows framed. Should be putting tin on after lunch. Thanks again and take care!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO - Exhaust fans are intended to vent hot air from open shop, and nothing to do with dust control? 
Since heat rises, want fan up high where it has access to warmest air. It is best to create cross current, by pulling cooler air from entry door or window on opposite side of building. If the shop is not open, the ventilation fan is not able to draw air out, and is waste of electricity.
Fans can be used to remove polluted air from welding or painting, but usually want to filter out nasty things such as solvents, from a paint shop before the fan? Also have to have make up air inlet vents.

Since dust settles, if your heat exhaust fan is discharging copious amounts of dust; you have a serious dust control problem, not a ventilation problem?

Cheer!


----------

